# Texas crutch with butcher paper



## Bartaluci (Jan 22, 2020)

I recently purchased brown butcher paper and used it to finish off done ribs. 

The paper was specific for using during smoking or cooking for this process. It was made in USA, no additives but it left a paper bag taste on the meat. Is this common when using brown paper for this process. I’ve used foil in the past and as expected it cooks but more as a steamer tenderizing but taking away the crispy bark. 
Any ideas on why I would get this altered flavor using paper and if it is normal?


----------



## thirdeye (Jan 22, 2020)

You shouldn't be getting any flavor from the butcher paper.   Did you wrap with several layers or just enough to get a nice package?  Did you add additional liquids to the wrap/  How well did it absorb fats or cooking liquids?  Once it's saturated there should be no way to get any flavor from the paper.   You can always use a layer of foil in the bottom of your paper wrap if you expect a lot of liquids.


----------



## sandyut (Jan 22, 2020)

what kind of ribs?  Have you considered not wrapping ribs (or anything)?

heres a write i did on my first go without wrap.  I stopped wrapping everything after that...unless i blew the start time and need a hurry up on the cook.


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Jan 22, 2020)

Where did you get the paper?

Is it brown paper or pink butch paper? I use pink butcher paper on briskets when I do them and have never had a problem with a paper taste. I think the package says unbleached and non-waxed.


----------



## jcam222 (Jan 22, 2020)

All I’ve heard of for wrapping is pink butcher paper.


----------



## TNJAKE (Jan 22, 2020)

I believe brown butcher paper is intended as freezer wrap. Need to get you some pink/peach paper


----------



## sandyut (Jan 22, 2020)

this is the stuff

if I was to use it - bahahaha


----------



## thirdeye (Jan 22, 2020)

But the OP said the paper was "specific" for smoking or cooking.... I wonder if the label makes that statement, or the seller made the statement.  Some brown papers are called "craft paper"  which is a little thicker than the paper I have.


----------



## negolien (Jan 22, 2020)

same paper I have sandy.


----------



## sandyut (Jan 22, 2020)

weird man - i only used it a couple times on brisket without any off flavors.  im out of ideas...sorry

Well besides not wrapping :)


----------



## jcam222 (Jan 22, 2020)

I am dying to know the outcome of this, where is the OP lol


----------



## Bartaluci (Feb 3, 2020)

Ok so I repeated the process with this paper again as well as a different brand paper....

They both turned out this time. I believe the issues I had encountered with the paper bag taste were a result of having a water tray in the smoker the first time. The extra steam must have left the wet bag taste. This time without the water tray the ribs turned out good and both papers worked fine.


----------

